# hello from germany



## trekpaard

my name is stephan (steve).
we live on a little old farm near düsseldorf . 
we have 3 horses . one to ride for my woman and two drafthorses . we have three little boys - 4jears , 8jears and 9jears old . excuse , my english isn"t so good because schooltime is a long time ago . i hope i learn in the next time a little bit better . its a nice horseforum here .


----------



## DuffyDuck

Hihi, wie gehts? Ich wohnt im Moenchengladbach mit die Britisch Army im JHQ ;D Hoffe du hast viel spass hier!


----------



## ichliebepferde

Willkommen :] Ich lerne deutsch. Ich war in Deutschland, weil mein freund da wohnt.. Remscheid. Nicht weit von Duesseldorf!


----------



## trekpaard

*hello duffy ,*

i am near from moenchengladbach . thank you for your wishes .


----------



## DuffyDuck

Yep, you are about 15 mins from MG- Dusseldorf! Your English is prima.. my German is rubbish!


----------



## ichliebepferde

My German is in the learning stages 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trekpaard

*hallo " ich liebe pferde "*

dein deutsch ist perfekt .remscheid ist nicht weit von hier . @duffi , i live in korschenbroich . 5 feets from moenchengladbach .


----------



## trekpaard

*more fotos...*


----------



## trekpaard

*@ duffy*

no , your german is not rubbish .it"s fine .


----------



## DuffyDuck

Thanks trekpaard ;D

Are you Dutch by any chance? Because Paarden is dutch for horse lol!

Glad to know someone else on here in the NRW area  Your horses are lovely... ridden and driven... talent!


----------



## kait18

hello and welcome. i love your horses  hope to see more of them


----------



## trekpaard

*thank you all for welcome .*

@duffy ... and now , please say it in german .:wink:


----------



## DuffyDuck

Will das probiert 

NL ist Paarden/Paard fur pferd.. bist du von NL??

Also, hat gesagt ist schon eine andere leute hier um forum wohnt im DE und NRW!

Ich denke also deine pferd sind sehr lieb und wunderschone, und hat talent, fahren UND reiten!


----------



## trekpaard

*very good duffy ,*

no i am from german , but the right horse is from nl. it is a nederlandse trekpaard/brabanter 7 jears old . the left horse is a ardenner mare , 4 jears old .


----------



## DuffyDuck

Ahhh, okay denn ich kann das verstandet  Sind schones hubsches pferd!


----------



## trekpaard

*thank you very much .*

see you later ,by stephan


----------



## Clayton Taffy

Hello, my husband is from Germany, a smalltown outside of Ulm. I think sounds like ubersingatin. I know that is wrong, but something like that. When my mother in law speaks there is still a very heavy accent, My husband and I are going to visit his relatives this July. He has several aunts and uncles and lots of cousins around Ulm. My husband is a first generation American, While he has been to Germany several times I have not gone yet. I still have german money from my wedding. I told my husband I am not spending it till I get to Germany. 
I can't wait till I go, no sightseeing for me, I want to get an a bicycle and peddle from town to town and taste the Wine and beer, and see the country side
My husbands uncles always say water is for bathing wine is for drinking!


----------



## Clayton Taffy

I forgot to say your horses look great!! Can't wait to see more photos.


----------



## Northernstar

Welcome to the forum, Trekpaard! Your horses are beautiful!


----------



## trekpaard

*ok. you want to see more photos ?*

... here are a little bit olders photos ...
























more photos ?


----------



## trekpaard

*...*

















and here is my wife with her horse ...
















so , i hope it is for a moment enough .


----------



## trekpaard

*hello taffy ,*

when you are here in germany i hope you have a nice time and good weather in july . my wife have an uncle/aunt in the usa . they live in the near from daytona . i hope i can visit the daytona bike-week anytime .they live in the usa sins 1958 . i like usa .
by trekpaard


----------



## Allison Finch

Trek, WELCOME to the forum!! It is always so nice to see our horse friends from all over the world. Please try to post as many photos of your horses, farms and all the places you ride and drive. We can visit your corner of germany through photos.


----------



## trekpaard

*thank you allison .*

it"s nice here . in the next time i must more read here becauce my english is not so good .


----------



## Allison Finch

Your English is VERY good. Certainly better than my German!!


----------



## Northernstar

Trekpaard, your photos are so wonderful! Your wife is very lovely - thank you for sharing!!


----------



## joachim

Welcome to the horse forum. Korschenbroich rings a bell somehow, I think to remember we’d visited a barn or two in your region when we were searching for horses. In which barn you’re located?


----------



## trekpaard

*hello joachim ,*

our horses standing behind our house .do you speek german ? you live in colonge ?


----------



## trekpaard

*hello joachim ,*

our horses standing behind our house .do you speek german ? you live in cologne ?


----------



## joachim

Sure & yes


----------



## Country Woman

my parents were Dutch 
I understand more than I speak


----------



## trekpaard

*hi country women ...*

i hope you understand my english better than my german .


----------

